# Gift for Vet -- Is this too expensive? - UPDATED 12-22



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's the situation: Someone gave me a bottle of red wine for Christmas today. I really am not much of a drinker and would probably never drink it myself. The bottle has an impressive look to it, so I thought maybe it was a good one. So, I checked on the Internet and lo and behold it sells anywhere from about $139 to $300 per bottle depending on which site.







It is Mondavi Opus One 2003, which apparently is a really good wine.... a 92-94 rating from _Wine Spectator_.

I was going to get a bottle of wine for my vet for Christmas and I would probably spend around $40 or so. 

My dilemma is, do I give my vet this Opus One bottle, thereby saving myself $40+ dollars and he will get a fabulous bottle of wine? But then if he knows wine or finds out the price, will this seem too excessive? The only time I gave him anything close to this amount was in 2002, the year he euthanized Rosebud and I gave him a sterling silver pen from Tiffany's.

What do I do? Your thoughts?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It is too expensive for your vet, BUT, perfect for me


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Send the Opus One to me, trust me, I'll know what to do with it.

























Sorry, Sher - I can't help you! I provide a bagel breakfast (along with a friend of mine who also has a doggie) for the entire office. Cost is around $35-40. That would be one he$$ of a present, and the only problem I see with it is that he may expect something similar each year.





> It is too expensive for your vet, BUT, perfect for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Deb, I think Sher's in between us - let's meet at her house and the 3 of us (and, let's see - 6, 2, 1) and our 9 dogs can duke it out.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That is definitely not something I would regift to my Vet. If you want to regift it, send it to me.









That is a fabulous wine. Just doing a tasting at the winery was $25 a pop. Someone must really like you to give you Opus One! Keep it and serve it at a dinner party. Your guest will be highly impressed!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

My only thought on this is....are you prepared to give the Vet a gift of this quality every year? 

If you give a cheaper bottle of wine next year will they think you're not happy with them?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I say GIVE THE VET THE WINE!!!

I receive bottles of wine from patients all the time, I don't drink and usually "regift" them to friends who enjoy and appreciate wine. If you are a wine drinker a "fine bottle" of wine is a lovely gift.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Why don't you keep the "good bottle of wine" for a special occasion, for company or something and go ahead and spend the 40.00 for the vet's wine. That's probably what I would do anyway.








PS. It's not everyday people give you really nice bottles of wine like that.

Sher...check out this place. I use it every year and they have lovely wine baskets. 

http://www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Send the Opus One to me, trust me, I'll know what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!! We'll make Sher the designated "dogwatcher"


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
























Sher - are you ready for us?? Don't worry, 1 bottle won't make us drunk. I'll bring plenty more to make us drunk.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would save the gift wine for a special occasion and give the wine you intended to give the vet in the first place. That's a very expensive gift unless you are going to match it every year. Do you have a close friend that likes wine? If not, can I be your friend?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG - you're giving away FREE BOOZE - that's so UNAUSTRALIAN !!!! I'd give it to the vet - vets deserve it . Sarah


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

ARe you sure you won't like it. HEHE I am not a wine drinker unless is it very very nice wine LOL

What are the chances your vet would know how much it is? If he is not up on wines he would probably like it and think it is a nice bottle. If he is up on them and knows how much it is he will probably be very appriciative.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> What are the chances your vet would know how much it is? If he is not up on wines he would probably like it and think it is a nice bottle. If he is up on them and knows how much it is he will probably be very appriciative.[/B]


 

I hope this doesn't come across like a snob - I really don't mean for it to. However, anyone who has more than a lay-person's knowledge of wine will know that this is an extraordinary bottle of wine.



Sher - I say keep it. (Or send it to me - I'll PM you my address.







)

You won't be buying him a $150-$300 gift every year. Don't set a precedent you won't be able to keep up. Yes, I agree the vet deserves it and more, but unless you're going to match it every year, don't do it.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence taken. I don't know beans about wine. When I drink it I can tell the cheap stuff from good stuff but to go buy it well thats another story. 

I am just not one who knows anything about wine. Maybe someone should right a how to pick a fine wine post.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm loving hearing your thoughts!!

Linda, I would love to have you and Deb visit. Heck if you did, I'd even buy another bottle in celebration!![attachment=17115:attachment]

Nicole, yep, my vet does like wine. I had called the office a couple years ago to ask and they checked with him while I was on hold and he likes wine a lot! I gave him a bottle of white wine two years ago. This one is a red. 

All of your thoughts are so good. Selling it on eBay is an interesting idea. The ones I've seen in process are over $100 and the reserve hasn't been met. The completed auctions are all over $100. 

I'm still indecisive about this!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Since you've given it a lot of thought, Sher -- and you're STILL indecisive ... JUST SEND IT TO ME!

And -- Linda -- you can send me some of your birthday wine, too.

And Deb ... I bet you have a couple of good bottles tucked away for a special occassion - send those to me, too.

Hey -- it's the giving season.

I'll give you my thanks and a review.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Since you've given it a lot of thought, Sher -- and you're STILL indecisive ... JUST SEND IT TO ME!
> 
> And -- Linda -- you can send me some of your birthday wine, too.
> 
> ...


 
























You're too much, Kim. Hey, I just bought a case of Alexander Vally Cab, I'll bring the whole thing to Sher's house - you, me, Deb and Sher we'll have a holiday party to end all parties!! And I had the count wrong, with Deb's foster, that would be 10 dogs, and with Baby Noelle, that makes 11. Sher, are you ready for us???







(knocking on door







)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you already been "tipping" the bottle, Linda? With my foster I have six
















And Kim, EVERY day is a special occasion for me! I have nothing tucked away









Sher ~ You'll be drinking that bottle of wine before this thread is over


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed!!! Bring it on!!! That would be so much fun!!! [attachment=17116:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the last time I questioned you I was wrong, too, but here goes:

plus LuLu (? - isn't that her name?) that makes 7, my friend.











But to answer your question, I haven't been 'tipping' yet - although it just turned 5 here - cocktail hour is upon us!!! WOO HOO!!











Sher - I agree with Deb, drink the wine yourself. Indulge and enjoy. A bottle like that doesn't come around that often. Treat yourself.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302768
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you already been "tipping" the bottle, Linda? With my foster I have six
















And Kim, EVERY day is a special occasion for me! I have nothing tucked away









Sher ~ You'll be drinking that bottle of wine before this thread is over









[/B][/QUOTE] 

I remember the last time I questioned you I was wrong, too, but here goes:

plus LuLu (? - isn't that her name?) that makes 7, my friend.











But to answer your question, I haven't been 'tipping' yet - although it just turned 5 here - cocktail hour is upon us!!! WOO HOO!!











Sher - I agree with Deb, drink the wine yourself. Indulge and enjoy. A bottle like that doesn't come around that often. Treat yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sammie is so laughing at you right now. And you're absolutely right, Sammie is ALWAYS with us










Keep in mind, my Samantha had seven personalities, so we will need more wine


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I give my vet something different every year. last year I had christmas ornaments handpainted with each of her three dogs on them. So every year is not a gift that would have an obvious dollar value. We got a very nice bottle of wine also and I know she and her hubby both like to cook with it and drink it so I am giving it to her. It is far more expensive than what I could buy and more expensive than what they would buy for themselves so I know they will enjoy it. And I drink my wine happily from a solo cup, therefore $$ is irrelevant to me.
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the last time I questioned you I was wrong, too, but here goes:

plus LuLu (? - isn't that her name?) that makes 7, my friend.











But to answer your question, I haven't been 'tipping' yet - although it just turned 5 here - cocktail hour is upon us!!! WOO HOO!!











Sher - I agree with Deb, drink the wine yourself. Indulge and enjoy. A bottle like that doesn't come around that often. Treat yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sammie is so laughing at you right now. And you're absolutely right, Sammie is ALWAYS with us









Keep in mind, my Samantha had seven personalities, so we will need more wine







[/B][/QUOTE] 
























I'm a basket case, I know. Just poured myself a glass. I think tonight just might be a two glass night. 

And Aimee - I'll drink wine in anything, glass, plastic, Solo cups, you name it!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you already been "tipping" the bottle, Linda? With my foster I have six
















And Kim, EVERY day is a special occasion for me! I have nothing tucked away









Sher ~ You'll be drinking that bottle of wine before this thread is over









[/B][/QUOTE] 

I remember the last time I questioned you I was wrong, too, but here goes:

plus LuLu (? - isn't that her name?) that makes 7, my friend.











But to answer your question, I haven't been 'tipping' yet - although it just turned 5 here - cocktail hour is upon us!!! WOO HOO!!











Sher - I agree with Deb, drink the wine yourself. Indulge and enjoy. A bottle like that doesn't come around that often. Treat yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sammie is so laughing at you right now. And you're absolutely right, Sammie is ALWAYS with us









Keep in mind, my Samantha had seven personalities, so we will need more wine







[/B][/QUOTE] 
























I'm a basket case, I know. Just poured myself a glass. I think tonight just might be a two glass night. 

And Aimee - I'll drink wine in anything, glass, plastic, Solo cups, you name it!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm always a two-glass night. My glasses are so big, you could swim in them!! And sometimes I do


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Short of giving the wine to ME, I would have small dinner party with some wine drinking friends and let them be impressed with such a fabulous vintage.

Suggestion for the vet - I ordered a tray of croissant sandwiches from Sams Club (24 to a tray, approx. $26.99), picked up some chips and some pasta salad and provided lunch for the office on their busiest day when all techs were working. I checked in advance and let them know that I would be providing lunch. I did this as a thank you for all the help they gave me with Sassy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher, the price is impressive; however.....................................what one person finds tasteful and wonderful may not hold true to another person. Wine is a very personal taste. Some of the wines that are rated highly are not preferrable to my taste. They are all subjective......for example.........some people like the tannin taste in wines and I personally do not care for it. It is almost a bittnerness. I prefer the smooth, buttery, lingering taste of the fruits. You can get a nice everyday wine in the neighborhood of $10--$12 per bottle whereas some of the $30--$40 bottles are actually no better in taste or ratings. The vintage is a hugh, hugh issue. One may absolutely adore a wine from a specific winery one year whereas another year the wine is awful. Climate plays a dramatic part when it comes to grapes and that is why wines are different from year to year. Now that I have probably confused the issue even more I would say go with your heart. However, I would probably save this particular bottle for someone celebrating a special occasion. 



I normally buy one of the big trays of Baklava from Sam's Club and deliver it to the Vet's office. He loves it and the staff goes nuts over it. (I also include some specialty cookies.)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very similar to what I do every year, and they are SO appreciative.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, I feel I must add my 2 cents here, since I work at a vet's office.

We absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE when a client gets food for all of us. It is so greatly appreciated. The whole staff works hard for your pets, the techs, kennel staff, reception, assistants, etc. It is so nice to feel appreciated by the client, and recognized as being important in providing care for your pet, even though we are not doctors. 

Having said that.....







If you are going to do something especially for your Vet, I think you should give him the wine. He's not going to care if you match the price of the gift next year! If he is a good, trustworthy vet, he deserves it!
JMO


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well........ I am cheap........ I don't buy a gift for the vet or vet office. They are expensive enough. After all they are a business and I am the client. 



As for the wine, I love wine but would never spend that amount of money on a bottle of wine. The more expensive ones are not always the better ones. You really don't know what that wine is all about before opening the bottle. He could have a cork smell and not be drinkable. Or he could have turned to vinegar. And like Pat says, it's also about personal taste. I would not appreciate a sweet wine. I hate sweet wines.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever since I've gone to my vet I've always brought goodies for the office and tech staff. Last year I got those Hershey's miniatures and had the wrappers personalized with K & C's names. One year I got those huge apples covered in chocolate. This year I have a large tin of gourmet chocolates... I truly feel that vets and their staff are underpaid and I always like to show my appreciation for the great care they give my babies.

I love the idea of real food instead of sweets... It's too late for that this year but next week I'll surprise them with something like you all have suggested such as a tray of food... great idea!!

I still haven't decided about the wine but I'm leaning toward giving it to him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You know, Sher - after reading this post, I'm leaning toward giving my vet a bottle of wine, too. This in addition to the staff breakfast. I just feel very strongly about this...these are people to whom I entrust the most important person in my life. It's important to me that they know how much I value them. I buy wine from a vineyard that will personalize my labels (naturally there's a picture of Bonnie on them!) so that might be a neat idea as a special gift to him. It's not Opus One, but it's a decent bottle of wine!



Whatever you do - have a great holiday and give K&C big kisses from me.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

wow Opus one. eh? fancy. i got to tour their winery four years ago, it is absolutly gorgeous. I have never seen a place like it. it is owned by Mondavi and a french baron (forget name) And they import the grapes from france and mix it with grapes in cali and charge exorbant amounts. It is def. a wine you buy and it will go up a ton when it peaks. So I'd hold onto until then and give it a try, or I'd sell it around when it peaks and you could easily make 300+ on it. I think you can find a ridiculous bottle for well under $40. If you need any suggestions let me know.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I also love Susan's idea about bringing in food for the office. You could order a tray of sandwiches or wraps and a fresh fruit platter. I do a tray like that for the teachers at school. I also give individual gifts to the homeroom teachers, but for everyone else...this seems to work best. 

As far as the wine goes...put me on the list too! Another thought...why not donate the wine in your vet's name to a charity auction? Maybe your local SPCA or Humane Society has such an event every year?

Notice how I didn't suggest you send it to my MIL!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Taste in wine is so personal---I always worry it's not the *one. *It sounds like a wonderful wine, but until it is opened and decanted, no one really knows for sure.



It must have been a very *good* friend who gave you that wine! Will he/she ever hear what you did with it? If there is any chance I wouldn't re-gift it. Will they possibly be asking later how you enjoyed it? They could be on pins and needles waiting to hear a raving review......


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Doggie Daddy won an excellent bottle of wine once in one of those contests on board a flight from San Francisco to Dallas--Costco had the same wine for well over $300 a bottle. I gave it to my boss for Christmas. He promptly opened his desk drawer, pulled out a corkscrew, opened it and drank it out of the bottle sitting right at his desk. So much for fine wine and a touch of class.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I also love Susan's idea about bringing in food for the office. You could order a tray of sandwiches or wraps and a fresh fruit platter. I do a tray like that for the teachers at school. I also give individual gifts to the homeroom teachers, but for everyone else...this seems to work best.
> 
> As far as the wine goes...put me on the list too! Another thought...why not donate the wine in your vet's name to a charity auction? Maybe your local SPCA or Humane Society has such an event every year?
> 
> Notice how I didn't suggest you send it to my MIL![/B]


That is a fabulous idea! I know Northcentral Maltese does an auction every June at their annual picnic. Maybe you could email Mary and ask if a bottle of wine would be an appropriate donation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You guys were so helpful, I thought you deserved an update. I didn't give the wine to anyone. I decided to give my vet a less expensive bottle. I was at a wine store actually getting some special beer for my boss and out of curiosity asked how much the Opus One 2003 was. They were selling it for $189!!Even though I think they were overpriced, I was afraid my vet might find out it is that much. I just don't think it would be right to give him a gift that expensive even if I didn't pay for it. If there had been unusual circumstances perhaps . . . 

So, I started looking for a good bottle of wine for him. I was willing to spend $40-$50 but didn't really see any wines in that price range that were rated. At another wine store, I found a bottle of red wine for $32 that was rated 92 by Wine Spectator so I got a bottle for him and one for my hair stylist. I added a Swiss Army flashlight that goes on a key chain for my vet. I have one and it comes in handy a lot. 

So, the Opus One is in my pantry waiting for the right time to be opened or gifted or donated. 

Thanks so much for your wise counsel. I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sher, thanks for the update. I am sure your vet will appreciate the gift. As for the wine you decided to keep...place the bottle in a cool and dark setting where the temperature remains constant. Also make sure to store the bottle on it's side so that the cork remains wet. Turn the bottle 1/4 turn at least once a month. Do you have a basement that remains cool? As long as it's not dank, the basement is an excellent place to store wines.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sher, thanks for the update. I am sure your vet will appreciate the gift. As for the wine you decided to keep...place the bottle in a cool and dark setting where the temperature remains constant. Also make sure to store the bottle on it's side so that the cork remains wet. Turn the bottle 1/4 turn at least once a month. Do you have a basement that remains cool? As long as it's not dank, the basement is an excellent place to store wines.[/B]


Hi, I don't have a basement... I have it in my pantry now on its side. Thanks for the tip about turning it. The pantry stays sort of cool in the winter, since it is against the wall to my garage. In the summer I may have to find a new home for it . . . . if I still have it!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sher - when are you coming to NY again? I can think of a use for the wine...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

So, the Opus One is in my pantry waiting for the right time to be opened or gifted or donated. 

Thanks so much for your wise counsel. I really, really appreciate it!
[/QUOTE]


You need to get it out of your pantry. it will probably get hot in there and ruin it. Turn it on its side and keep it somwhere cool, or it won't be worth drinking after a while. Storing a wine too hot can definitely ruin it. If it is a 2003, it is probably ready to drink anyway. Have someone to dinner and serve that wine. They will be very impressed. Opus One doesn't need decanting, btw.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

That is nice that you give your vet & thier staff gifts, how very generous of you. The bottle of wine sounds very nice too, I'm sure whoever you give it to or share it with will enjoy it. Happy holidays!


----------

